# May get a wether Nubian goat, advice wanted



## bibkel (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, First I tell the story of meeting this goat, after I ask my stuff...starting with ***** so look for that if you wish to skip my story telling.

So, I find this cute male goat in my neighbor's yard, flirting with the female young goat in the yard behind me. Neither belongs to me. The male has two large cowbells on a collar, so clearly his is someone's. 

The family goes back and forth whether to bring him into our yard (no cars there, but plenty of grass to munch-benifit him, benifit us) and we finally decide to leave him there to drool over the pretty white girl. 

The neighbor is wishy washy about what he wants to do( long story there) so whatever. 

Next day, we hear the bells clanging out front on the ROAD...so we (myself and my two teen girls) go scurry out to see what the deal is. He is following two dog walkers wanting to play. They are concerned because the larger dog (ridgeback) wants nothing to do with the goat and they are heading towards a busy street. We are on a popular dog walking street with light light traffic. So, we turn him around and start walking the opposite direction. We bring him back to the neighbor's and ask what he wants to do. He is again wishy washy....so I send my girl to get my dog's long leash. We lead him up the road, and he chooses a driveway, so we allow him to lead us there. I knock, they answer and I ask, "This your goat?" the lady does not look happy but turns out she is just a roomate, she calls the owner. He comes out, and is happy to see the goat. He is moving, someone left the gate open, and right after he was gone, he got sick...and he was getting set to go out to look for him when we walked up with him. Turns out, he found the goat feral, and it took some time but the goat is very tame, very sweet, plays with a carrion terrier (toto dog from Wizard of Oz) and loves attention. 
Because he is moving, he is gong to relocate him eventually. He already has relocated the ducks and chickens he was living with. We discussed it, and since we had already wanted to get two goats in the future, now was fine. 
We just have to reinforce the fences and block off our "lean-to" so he does not ingest everything in sight that would harm him.
:whatgoat: 
********So, we may be goat owners sooner than planned, and I am neurotic about knowing as much as possible before jumping in. I am good with dogs, cats, chickens and ducks. Nothing about goats about sums up my knowledge. I got a book....I want real advice. LOL. 
I think he is a Nubian neutered male, which i have know learned is a wether. I learned his little dangies under his chin are wattles. He has horns, and he is black on top, fades to a dark reddish brown. Long ears, and that roman nose. He would live in the same yard as the 11 chickens and 14 ducks. We may have to tether him in the beginning, and will use metal chain to do so, if we must tie him up. I will introduce the dog to him, and hopefully they can be playmates. I think they will get along fine, but I will use caution just in case, for both of their safety. 
What should I keep in mind, and any tips?
He will eat all scraps, anything off limits, that may make him sick?
I know he needs his back hooves trimmed, they are really overgrown. Tips? 
He seems to be healthy, no clue how old he is, what precautions should I take? De-worming maybe? and vaccines?
I am sure I will have a bit more questions, but I have time. Any help would be appreciated. I love forums like this, I joined one for my chickens and ducks, backyard chickens...learned lots there! :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow....welcome to the world of Goats! I have 3wethers as pets and just love them.......I don't want to overwhelm you but here I go.....I might not remember some things but others will be on to fill in what I leave out.......

First......yes, you need to get himm confined to an area that is safe, but he can not have chicken feed or any other besides goat ration.......being a wether he does not need any grain, but I do give my guys a handful everyday......you have to be careful with wethers as they can get urinary stones by eating the wrong things.....toooooo much grain can cause them. He really needs fresh good hay available 24/7 and clean water, loose minerals made for goats.....which most feed store should have depending on where you live.......you can also do a google search on online stores.......I use "The Goat Store" aka Hoeggers or Jeffers Livestock.


Second.......goats do not like being alone, he really needs another friend......another wether or a doe, since he has horns I would get one with horns.


Third.........yes they can get worms and need to keep an eye on him......google Famacha, it is a way to check their eye membranes for coloring, some worms cause anemia.....If he were miine I would have a fecal ran on him at a vets and go from there, it might be hard to find a goat vet......there are not many, but any vet can run a fecal for you.....when you get results come back here and tell the forum what the results were....ask the vet for numbers and what kind of worm if any and then we can tell you what wormer to use.......most vets unless they nkow goats are going to give you wrong wormer and dose.

Make sure his shelter is draft free and lots of bedding if you are in a cold area, they can not handle cold winds with rain......you will probably find that he hates rain, I swear they think they will melt!

Some where on here....you can do a search is a how to of hoove trimming.....you can also google one, I have watched some on You Tube......it isn't that hard. I bought mine from Jeffers, the ones with orange handle and they are not expensive.

Also, Stacey has on here what to have iin your medicine cabinet.....take a look at that, because when something happens it will be when the store are closed or the vets are.......I have a tote that I keep everthing in down in my basement where it is cool, now some meds have to be kept in the frig.......start with the important things.......also get a digital thermometer, when a goat acts sick the first thing is take his temp! I would also pick up a book on goat care, I know our TSC has many.

I have probably forgot some things, but here's a start.....I know it is mind blowing in the beginning, but take things in stride and before you know it you will feel right at home in the goat world!

By the way WELCOME......this is a great place for advice and info.....and everyone loves pics! WOuld love to see your boy! (P.S. excuse my typing errors, I am sure there are many....I am in a hurry, gota get!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome to TGS :wave:

Sounds like you are bitten by the goat bug. Watch out soon your yard will be full of them 

I do recommend a buddy for him - either another wether or a female if you plan to breed in the future. 

A tether for a short period of time while you watch him is ok but not long term. 

Hay should be his main diet (goats dont really eat much grass off the ground) he will like bushes and shrubs. DO NOT LET HIM EAT A JAPANESE YEW! Rodies are also poisonous as are azaleas just to name a few common shrubs. 

Worming can and should be done if his eyelids are pale. Gently pull down the lower lid and check for color. If its pink then he is ok, if its pale pink to white he needs worming. Denise is right a fecal (stool sample) will determine what parasites he has and treatment to follow.


----------



## bibkel (Mar 6, 2011)

Fabulous! This is exactly what I was wanting!

I did get a book and skimmed it today. I read a list of poisonous plants....but azalea and Rhodies were not on there I think. I just skipped over the details and I will look each up online, for pictures. Not sure what I have. 
NO chicken feed, glad to read that, I can create a block for the birds to eat where he cannot get to it. Thanks for that tip! 

Hay, seems boring. I did see that yellow hay was probably wet, while the stuff with green and extremely light yellow (hay colored, dare I say?) is the good one to get. For bedding too? We will be building a shelter for him, and yes, I will post a pic when I actually get him. He apparently plays with dogs now, so that is why I will introduce him to my Sookie. She is about 40 lbs and a mutt. 
What if I were to get another male? would they fight? There is a girl on the other side of the fence, and she is young. Now, PG (Pretty Goat) is neutered but still. Maybe a girl, but I WAYYY don't plan on breeding and would rather not have to milk.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome! your boys sounds like a character!!!
keep a look out for dog hobble... it's very poisonous and a common garden shrub. as long as it's another wether they probably wont fight too awfully. My boys are fine together. you asked about trimming back hooves. this might help. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/hoof-trim-rf.htm 
the most important thing with feeding id to be sure that the Ca ratio is approx 2:1 I wouldn't feed alfalfa hay
hope some of that helps,
Miranda


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes boring old hay is all he really needs. The greener the better usually. I use old wasted hay for bedding.


----------



## bibkel (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of good tips, nervous about the hoof trimming....I am oh, so not ready, but the owner said his wife got into a car accident and totaled the only car, so he has not even been HOME for a few days....roomates are keeping PG feed. So the sooner I take him, the better for all involved. Yes, he is quite a character, I think we will enjoy him. 

He is rather large, tall I mean. My neighbor has an overgrown yard and a boxer, I have a small lab kelpie pit something mutt, she is about 40 lbs and smaller than him. I am hoping they will get along, or all bets are off. She keeps finding holes in the fence to squeeze through so she can smell all the chicken and duck poop....the goat will be all the more reason to squeeze through. Dash it all!

As soon as I get him, I will take pictures of him, and of his hooves. they worry me. 

Oh, the point about the neighbor, gives him grazing stuff...and she has a place I may be able to shelter him until we build a permanent structure. It housed a horse years ago, but it is rather small for a horse. Perfect for him, though.I have to ask her still, but I am sure she will be ok with it. After all, she got a kitten and then didn't want him cuz he peed on the couch. Well, kittens love litter boxes.....he has never peed on our anything....so we are back up to FOUR cats again. (we just had one die, no idea why, he was 5, may have eaten a poisoned mouse or something)


----------

